# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Miss murgjesha

## Renea

Nje prift italian ne fillim te ketij muaji organizon "Miss murgjesha e Italis" gar e pare e ketill per murgjesha, shkruajn gazetat italiane.

Murgjeshat qe dojn te marrin pjes ne kete gar , duhet te dergojne fotografi tek prifti Antonio Runxhi , ndersa ai do ti paraqes ne bllogun e tij.

Te gjith shfrytezuesit e internetit dot mund ti shofin , ndersa pastaj edhe te votojn per murgjeshen e preferuar.

"Mendoni se gjitha murgjeshat jan te vjetra, te dobta dhe te merzitura ? Sot nuk esht me keshtu , duke u falenderuar ardhjes se murgjeshave te reja ne vendin ton. Ka murgjesha nga Afrika dhe Latino Amerika , te cilat jan shum , shum te bukura. Sidomos brazilianet" - thot prifti Antonio.

"Murgjeshat me propozuan per kete gar dhe pres gati 1000 kandidate. Shpresoj garat e ardhshme nuk dot mbahen vetem prej ne internet, por do te jet "live" , per shembull gjersa mbahet Miss Italia" - shton ai .

----------


## Begby

Si do na konkurojne keto murgesha, me bikini apo me veladon?

----------


## titi-a

tctctctctctctct!
                     pa koment
                                     sigurisht se nuk do te votoj
                                                                                do pres ndonje risi tjeter
                                                                                                                      hehehe.

----------


## Renea

Lajmin e mora nga gjuha sllave , por ja ku esht anglisht edhe me gjersisht .

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...cle4600534.ece





> Si do na konkurojne keto murgesha, me bikini apo me veladon?


Sdot ket bikini

----------


## alda09

Mire e bejne,

----------


## titi-a

A mendohet te jet nje grua e pa martuar...
me mire te martohen

----------


## Qyfyre

S'do ket çmim për trupi më i mirë ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

Qe t'i bejme baraz te dyja fete, ja nje konkurs bukurie me arabe (myslimane):



http://sabbah.biz/mt/archives/2007/0...d-stereotypes/

Pak a shume edhe veshja eshte si e murgeshave.

----------


## drague

Jack po ksaj po i duken floket.a lejohet? :shkelje syri:

----------


## fisniku-student

Jack mos devijo qellimisht temen,sepse ketu flitet per Murgesha ,dhe nuk mund te kemi analogji nese sillet nje foto te nje Femre te Zakonshme Muslimane,sepse Murgesha nuk eshte person i zakonshem ,por eshte person i ngarkuar me profesion neper objektet fetare te krishtere....

d.m.th ne kete rast nuk jan njesoj sikur nje Femer Muslimane me mbules dhe nje Murgesh e "Virgjer" nga bota e krishtere..

ketu kemi nje dallim koxha te madh ,nese shef..

----------


## brooklyn2007

Edhe murgeshat njerez jane s'ka ndonje problem. Nje nder gjerat qe s'me pelqejne ne fene e krishtere katolike eshte pikerisht virgjeria e betuar e murgeshave dhe refuzimi i prifterinjve per tu martuar gjithashtu. Te vetmit njerez ndoshta qe i trajtojne organet seksuale VETEM per jashtqitje.

----------


## [Perla]

> Jack po ksaj po i duken floket.a lejohet?


Hahahahahahahaha shtttt mos u ndjej se mos e denojne me 100 goditje kamzhiku  :perqeshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

> Jack mos devijo qellimisht temen,sepse ketu flitet per Murgesha ,dhe nuk mund te kemi analogji nese sillet nje foto te nje Femre te Zakonshme Muslimane,sepse Murgesha nuk eshte person i zakonshem ,por eshte person i ngarkuar me profesion neper objektet fetare te krishtere....
> 
> d.m.th ne kete rast nuk jan njesoj sikur nje Femer Muslimane me mbules dhe nje Murgesh e "Virgjer" nga bota e krishtere..
> 
> ketu kemi nje dallim koxha te madh ,nese shef..



Asnjë dallim s'ka, murgeshat femra, edhe këto të tjerat femra. Veshjen po ashtu e kanë të njëjte. Ky prifti besoj se nuk do qe ti nxjerr murgeshat me bikini, por ma merr mendja se do ta organzojë Miss-in njësoj si arabët (myslimane) kane bërë (te ai linku qe postova). Edhe perzgjedhja e më të bukurës së miss-eve do të bëhet ne bazë te fytyrës, dhe jo te pjesëve të tjera të trupit (si te Murgeshat ashtu edhe te Missi Arabia). Pra jemi në situatë konkurruese të njëjtë.

Gjithashtu bëj pyetjen: me çfarë qëllimi është hapur tema? Përveç degradimit të fesë tjetër a ka ndonjë qëllim tjetër (duke njohur edhe Renean si 'nacionalist' islamik ( :uahaha: ))? Madje edhe e ka përkthyer prej sllavishtes, shpresojmë që të mos jetë lodhur shumë.

Andaj, degradimin po e barazoj, ta bëj fifty fifty, le të qeshin të dyja palët. Ca të qeshin me murgeshat, ca të qeshin me miss arabinë, ca të tjerë të mos qeshin fare.

----------


## Renea

> A
> 
> Gjithashtu bëj pyetjen: me çfarë qëllimi është hapur tema? Përveç degradimit të fesë tjetër a ka ndonjë qëllim tjetër .


Un po degradoj fen , un qe vetem po sjelli nje lajm qe sesht i manipuluar , cka pot djeg ty o nacionalist i krishter ?  Nese degradoheshka krishterimi ateher e degradon vet ai prifti qe organizon ket gar , mua me erdhi interesant sepse deri tani skam ndegju per gjana te ktilla. Kam par murgjeshat ortodokse dhe ata jan te izoluara ne manastire dhe jeten ia dedikojn Zotit , duken shum te urta , me shikim te ulur dhe me ze te ulet kur folin , andaj disi u habita.

----------


## Renea

> Jack mos devijo qellimisht temen,sepse ketu flitet per Murgesha ,dhe nuk mund te kemi analogji nese sillet nje foto te nje Femre te Zakonshme Muslimane,sepse Murgesha nuk eshte person i zakonshem ,por eshte person i ngarkuar me profesion neper objektet fetare te krishtere....
> 
> d.m.th ne kete rast nuk jan njesoj sikur nje Femer Muslimane me mbules dhe nje Murgesh e "Virgjer" nga bota e krishtere..
> 
> ketu kemi nje dallim koxha te madh ,nese shef..


Lere se i ka ngatrru , esht njesoj sikur te thuash nje besimtar krishter i punsuar ne sektorin komunal ka ber kurorzimin e 2 homoseksualve . Dhe pastaj ta krahasojsh ket punonjes komunal me Papen dhe te thuajsh Papa beri kurorzimin e 2 homoseksualve

----------


## Jack Watson

> Un po degradoj fen , un qe vetem po sjelli nje lajm qe sesht i manipuluar , cka pot djeg ty o nacionalist i krishter ?  Nese degradoheshka krishterimi ateher e degradon vet ai prifti qe organizon ket gar , mua me erdhi interesant sepse deri tani skam ndegju per gjana te ktilla. Kam par murgjeshat ortodokse dhe ata jan te izoluara ne manastire dhe jeten ia dedikojn Zotit , duken shum te urta , me shikim te ulur dhe me ze te ulet kur folin , andaj disi u habita.


Se pari un jam patriot, s'jam nacionalisht me xhami ne avatar (apo me kishe). ok?  :shkelje syri: 

Se dyti, te njejtin degradim po ta le ta shijosh ti. 


nice jeans  :shkelje syri:

----------


## xfiles

Ajo miss arabia ishte nder grate me te shemtuara qe kam pare ndonjehere. Qofte juria qe e paska zgjedhur.

----------


## Renea

> Se pari un jam patriot, s'jam nacionalisht me xhami ne avatar (apo me kishe). ok? 
> 
> Se dyti, te njejtin degradim po ta le ta shijosh ti. 
> 
> 
> nice jeans


Kot e ke , definicioni i murgjeshave esht krejt tjeter , ata izolohen nga jeta shoqerore dhe i perkushtohen Zotit. Andaj sesht ne natyren e tyre me garu ne gara per bukuri.

Ke te drejt sesht asgje te marrin pjes ne kto gara , ata kan shku edhe ma larg




> Leading experts on clergy abuse, and an author of a book on abusive nuns, have said that over the years they’ve been contacted by more than 100 people who claim nuns sexually abused them.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Kot e ke , definicioni i murgjeshave esht krejt tjeter , ata izolohen nga jeta shoqerore dhe i perkushtohen Zotit. Andaj sesht ne natyren e tyre me garu ne gara per bukuri.


Po shamia/hixhabi pse vendoset? Per ta mbrojt femren nga shikimi i meshkujve, per te mos u joshur meshkujt. Dhe tani le te zgjdhim me te bukuren.

Ka dhe nje ndryshim, Miss Nun, nuk eshte organizu ende, thjesht projekt prifteror, por konkursi tjeter eshte bo.

p.s. Sa per citimin e fundit qe ke bo, abuzimi ne vendet islamike eshte 1 milion here me i madh ndaj femres, sepse shumica e femrave atje nuserohen qe 14 vjec. Fmi qe perdhunohen (atje thuhet martohen) me burra 30 vjec e siper. Makabre.

----------


## [Perla]

Jack, shife sa e mire kjo. Miss Morocco 2006



Po kjo ç'ne pa shami ???

----------

